# حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*
اتنين ستات اتقابلوا بعد الموت>>>>..




الاولي : انتي موتي ازاي ؟؟



الثانية: انا مت متجمدة



الاولي : ياااه. متجمدة؟؟...اكيد اتعذبتي كتييير



الثانية: لا ابدا...هو بس حسييت شوية في الاول ببرد ..

وابتدي يزيد حبة حبة وبعد كده محسيتش بحاجة



الثانية: و انتي ما قولتليش ...موتي ازاي ؟؟



الاولي: مت بالسكتة القلبية



الثانية: ودي جتلك ازاي



الاولي: كنت شاكة ان جوزي بيخوني...فقلتله انا رايحة عند ماما وهارجع اخر النهار

وبعد ساعة بالظبط كنت كابسه عليه في البيت ..

لقيته قاعد هاااادي وبيتفرج علي التليفزيون ومش معاه حد

قمت دخلت دورت في كل اوض الشقة وتحت السرير وفي الدولاب

قلت يمكن مخبيها هنا ولا هنا ...مالقتش حاجة يختي ...

قمت اتغظت اووي وفضلت اهري وامكت في نفسي عشان ظلمته

لحد اما جتلي السكتة القلبية



الثانية: يعني انتي لو كنتي لقيتي واحده عنده كنتي فضلتي عايشه؟



الاولي: ااااااااااااه طبـــعا



الثانية: ياريتك كنتي دورتي في الديب فريزر ...كان زمانا احنا الاتنين دلوقتي عايييشين

​*


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله اووووووي
ربنا يعوضك 
شكررررا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Bolbola142 (12 أغسطس 2008)

حلوة جدا ميرسي خالص


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (12 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوة و ملعوبة*


----------



## vetaa (12 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههه
الاتنين ماتوا والراجل عايش
سبحان الله


----------



## sameh7610 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههه


بصراحة جميلة اوووى​*


----------



## Esther (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*

هههههههههههههه
ميرسى حلوه خالص​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووووووووووة​


----------



## love_marena (13 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه:heat:
بصراحة موضوع جامد جداااااااا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*

هههههههههههههههههه

جامدة يا غالى


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

mina_007 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله اووووووي
> ربنا يعوضك
> شكررررا



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*



fady_temon قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> حلوة جدا ميرسي خالص



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *حلوة و ملعوبة*



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

vetaa قال:


> هههههههههههه
> الاتنين ماتوا والراجل عايش
> سبحان الله



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> 
> بصراحة جميلة اوووى​*



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*



esther قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى حلوه خالص​



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلووووووووووووووووووووووة​



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

love_marena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه:heat:
> بصراحة موضوع جامد جداااااااا
> ربنا يعوضك



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*



احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدة يا غالى



شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## mary selina (15 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary selina (15 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## remo_m_m (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*

ههههههههههههه 


حلوة جدا​


----------



## kokielpop (15 أغسطس 2008)

*


mary selina قال:



			هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*

*


remo_m_m قال:



ههههههههههههه 


حلوة جدا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## dodi lover (16 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



لا جاااااااااااامد جدااااااااااااا​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (16 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جااااااااااااااامده جاااااااااااااااااااااااامده جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامده


----------



## kokielpop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*

dodi lover قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



لا جاااااااااااامد جدااااااااااااا​






أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك​*


----------



## kokielpop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*


ميريام عادل قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جااااااااااااااامده جاااااااااااااااااااااااامده جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامده

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههه

جميلة يا كوكـى

شكرا لـــيك​*


----------



## kokielpop (18 أغسطس 2008)

*


r0o0o0ky قال:



هههههههههههه

جميلة يا كوكـى

شكرا لـــيك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## asalya (18 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة اوى


----------



## maryem66 (20 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه حلوة اوووووووووى


----------



## totty (23 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههه

يخراشي ​


----------



## kokielpop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*


asalya قال:



			هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة اوى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااالمرورك ​*


----------



## kokielpop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*


maryem66 قال:



			ههههههههههههه حلوة اوووووووووى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااالمرورك ​*


----------



## kokielpop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*


totty قال:



هههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااالمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*


amjad-ri قال:



هههههههههههههه

يخراشي ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااالمرورك 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو حلوة كتير​​*


----------



## sony_33 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 جميلة قوى  هو دة فعلا عقل المراة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kokielpop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد ما ماتوا جامدة اوى اوى*

*


missorang2006 قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو حلوة كتير​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااالمرورك ​*


----------



## kokielpop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*


sony_33 قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 جميلة قوى  هو دة فعلا عقل المراة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااالمرورك 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (22 مارس 2010)

*حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد الموت*

الاولي  : انتي موتي ازاي ؟؟

الثانية: انا مت متجمدة

الاولي :  ياااه. متجمدة؟؟...اكيد اتعذبتي كتييير

الثانية: لا ابدا...هو بس  حسييت شوية في الاول ببرد

وابتدي يزيد حبة حبة وبعد كده محسيتش  بحاجة ..

الثانية: و انتي ما قولتليش ...موتي ازاي ؟؟

الاولي:  مت بالسكتة القلبية

الثانية: ودي جتلك ازاي؟

الاولي: كنت  شاكة ان جوزي بيخوني...فقلتله انا رايحة عند ماما وهارجع اخر النهار

وبعد  ساعة بالظبط كنت كابسه عليه في البيت ..

لقيته قاعد هاااادي  وبيتفرج علي التليفزيون ومش معاه حد

قمت دخلت دورت في كل اوض الشقة  وتحت السرير وفي الدولاب

قلت يمكن مخبيها هنا ولا هنا ...مالقتش  حاجة يختي ...

قمت اتغظت اووي وفضلت اهري وامكت في نفسي عشان ظلمته

لحد  اما جتلي السكتة القلبية

الثانية: يعني انتي لو كنتي لقيتي واحده  عنده كنتي فضلتي عايشه؟

الاولي: ااااااااااااه طبـــعا

الثانية:  ياريتك كنتي دورتي في الديب فريزر ...كان زمانا احنا الاتنين دلوقتي  عايشين


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد الموت*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلووووووووووة يا ســــــــامح


----------



## نونوس14 (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد الموت*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*حلووووووووووووة*
*ميرسى كتير يا سامح*


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد الموت*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس انا عارفه وكتب الموضوع ده في منتدي الكنيسه برضه 
بس موضوع يستاهل شكرا ليك يا سامح​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد الموت*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ضرب عصفورين بحجر

شكرا سامح​


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد الموت*

*هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة أوي يا روماني*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار بين اتنين ستات بعد الموت*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه ياسامح
بس انا عارفها

_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار..*​


----------



## MATTEW (24 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده جدا جدا جدا 

شكرا

*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

